# Bruce County Tractor show, Paisley Ontario, Canada Aug. 20-22, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks like a nice old style tractor show/county fair. They are also raffling off a tractor and ticket are available on line. This will be at the New Heritage farm in Paisley Ontario, Canada, on Aug 20-22, 2004. Here is a link:

http://www.bruceheritage.org/show.htm


----------

